# Jeremy Clarkson just tweeted...



## simiewimie (Jan 12, 2015)

> I know you're all going to think I've gone mad but the new Audi TT is very very good.


So that's nice. :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, and on that bombshell I shall bid you all goodnight


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Well, and on that bombshell I shall bid you all goodnight


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if he thinks it has more "Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!" :lol:


----------



## muziki1 (Nov 6, 2014)

simiewimie said:


> > I know you're all going to think I've gone mad but the new Audi TT is very very good.
> 
> 
> So that's nice. :wink:


The man's a complete idiot. If he's actually liking it then there must be something wrong with it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

muziki1 said:


> simiewimie said:
> 
> 
> > > I know you're all going to think I've gone mad but the new Audi TT is very very good.
> ...


Pretty much what I was thinking. Fact is the Mk3 is very good though, but it's just not floating too many boats it seems.


----------



## Cheshire cat (Sep 18, 2011)

He's reviewed it in the Sunday Times. Very, very good but no one will buy it. According to Clarkson Mk II was a girlie car driven by Air Hostesses so blokes would be uncomfortable buying a suspect new version of a girlie car and girls won't buy the new one because its angular and girls like curves but blokes don't.

He's obviously never seen a Porsche :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheshire cat said:


> He's reviewed it in the Sunday Times. Very, very good but no one will buy it. According to Clarkson Mk II was a girlie car driven by Air Hostesses so blokes would be uncomfortable buying a suspect new version of a girlie car and girls won't buy the new one because its angular and girls like curves but blokes don't.
> 
> He's obviously never seen a Porsche :lol:


He doesn't like Porkers much either, always taking the P out of Hammond's...


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/ingear/clarkson/article1509700.ece/url]


----------

